# Poplin, Twill, Pinpoint



## superpacker (Jul 16, 2008)

When selecting a white shirt, what is the difference between all these fabrics? What shoudl be taken into consideration when choosing one?


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

superpacker said:


> When selecting a white shirt, what is the difference between all these fabrics? What shoudl be taken into consideration when choosing one?


Here is a link for definitions.

Broadcloth/poplin is the lightest and finest weave. Typically, your really dressy-expensive fabrics will be in broadcloth. Pinpoint is a finer weave of oxford cloth, usually just about as light as broadcloth, but not as fine.

Twill is typically heavier, heavier even than oxford.


----------



## superpacker (Jul 16, 2008)

AldenPyle,

Super helpful link. Thanks!


----------



## hth2002 (Aug 30, 2009)

If you buy a white shirt in poplin or pinpoint, they can be very see-through.  I stay away from poplin/pinpoint/oxford white shirts now.


----------

